
Binny Bansal is Flipkart's new CEO; Sachin Bansal is executive chairman - dsr12
http://stories.flipkart.com/flipkart-management-structure/
======
aerioux
nice to see one company growing whose leadership is invested and growing in
light of the last few weeks and the recent jumping ship or complete tone
reversals :)

